# Antivenin Resources



## Prymal (Mar 21, 2006)

Kugellager EDIT:A link to this thread is found in the FAQ section in the Scorpion Forum.

All-

Thought I'd throw this up for those keeping "hot" scorps in the USA.

Miami-Dade Fire Rescue Antivenom Bank, Miami, FL, USA

Phone numbers:

Within the M-D area call.............................911
Outside of the M-D area call........................1-305-596-8576
Non-Emergencies call.................................1-786-331-4444
Email.......................................................mdfrantivenom@miamidade.gov

Procedure for acquiring antivenin (costs of antivenin and transport will be billed to the patient by the hospital or medical facility administering the AV)

1) ID of species
2) Location of envenomation
3) Symptoms
4) Hospital location or transport locale
5) Return phone number or contact information

Antivenin stocked:

_*Centruroides elegans, limpidus, noxious, exilicauda, sculpturatus, suffusus
Tityus spp.
Parabuthus spp.
L. quinquestriatus
Androctonus australis
Buthus occitanus mardochei*_

The Antivenom Bank not only carries supplies of scorp antivenin but antivenin for Latrodectus, Phoneutria, many various venomous snakes and even for stonefish envenomation! 

From what I understand, they plan on stocking any and all antivenins in the future so, that will even include rarities such as the antivenin for stonefish and B. mardochei!

Luc


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok.  What I did was put a link in the FAQ section in bold red lettering to this thread here.  I have deleted all the miscellaneous non-antivenin stuff and will keep it that way.  Post only current information to these resources with a web link if possible.  Also I would ask that everyone please try to keep the information that is posted up to date.

Also...does anyone have the information for the poison center in Arizona?  They make the C.exilicauda antivenin.  Maybe someone has the information for the center in Mexico that makes the antivenin for the other centruroides species? We could probably find the places in the Middle East that make antivenin for their local species which so many of us keep.

Thanks,
John
Arachnoboards


----------



## Prymal (Mar 23, 2006)

John,

If I recall, they have a listing of each antivenin's manufacturer on the Miami-Dade Fire Rescure Site.

Luc


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 24, 2006)

*World Wide Antivenin Producer List*
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/Index_Product.html

*Arizona*
An  antivenom  is  available  for  severe  bites  by Centruroides exilicauda.  It  is  available from   the   Antivenom   Production   Laboratory, Arizona   State   University,   Tempe,   Arizona.

Antivenom   Production   Laboratory
Arizona   State   University
Tempe,   AZ 85281
Phone   (602)   965-6443
or (602) 965-1457

Poison Control in Phoenix 
Phone (602) 253-3334.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
*IRAN*
Polyvalent Scorpion Antivenin - For Andoroctonus crassicauda , Buthotus saulcyi, Buthotus schach , Odontobothus doriae , Mesobuthus eupeus and Hemiscorpius leptorus

Razi Vaccine & Serum Research Institute - Iran
Iran Karaj  
P.O. Box : 31975/148  
Post No. :3197619751 

Telephone +98 261 4570038-46
Fax +98 261 4552194

E-Mail Tel Address: Razi_Institute@rvsri.com
http://www.rvsri.com/
__________________________________________________________________________________________________
*SAUDI ARABIA*
Polyvalent Scorpion Antivenin

_________________________________________________________________
*BRAZIL*
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/SORO_ANTIESCORPIONICO_A_082.html

http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/SORO_ANTIARACHNIDICO_A_005.html
_________________________________________________________________
*FRANCE*
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/SCORPIFAV_A_121.html

http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/PASTEUR_L.A.B.S._ANTISCORPION_VENOM_SERUM_A_115.html
________________________________________________________________
*GERMANY*
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/SCORPION_ANTIVENOM_TWYFORD__NORTH_AFRICA__A_081.html
________________________________________________________________
*MEXICO*
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/SUERO_ANTIALACRAN__ALACRAMYN_A_133.html

http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/CENTRUROIDES_SCORPION_ANTIVENOM_A_106.html
_________________________________________________________________
*SOUTH AFRICA*
http://www.toxinfo.org/antivenoms/productinfo/SAIMR_SCORPION_ANTIVENOM_A_128.html
_________________________________________________________________

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 22, 2009)

If anyone has any other resources for obtaining ANTIVENIN or on antivenin suppliers please send it to me in a PM and I will add it to this moderated thread.

A link to this thread is found in the FAQ section in the Scorpion Forum.

Thanks,
John
];')


----------

